

Show HN: Top Statistically High Causes of Death for Programmers (CDC/NIOSH) - scottcha
http://sdrv.ms/13ekRCS

======
scottcha
Source: [http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/surveillance/NOMS/icd-occ-
fo...](http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/surveillance/NOMS/icd-occ-form.html)

Data is '84-'98.

